# Crayon quilts



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

I am goofing around in the sewing room today trying out a few things for my grandsons to make for Christmas gifts. They love to work with fabrics and coloring, so I thought I would try that crayon quilting. 
It is so easy and so cute to do I may have to make a couple quilts for my donation box for next year. 
All you need is fabric, crayons, a permanent marker, tape, color book, paper towels, and some time. This is so much fun.
Here is what I did:


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

Looks like a wonderful project for kids--or anyone! Kids would have fun doing sweat or T shirts for siblings as well.


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

Great idea. Not clear about the process after watching the video.


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

Garnet, there is two different methods of doing crayon quilts. This method for the one here is you pick your picture, trace onto fabric, color, iron with a blotter ( paper towel) and wa la you are done. 
The other method on the other post is an applique style that you color first.

The first is not an applique as you are making the picture the block.
Did I help or confuse you?


----------



## Calico Katie (Sep 12, 2003)

These make nice and easy quilts, Deb. I have one on a bunkbed now. The blocks are different flower baskets. I'll be helping my 10 year old granddaughter make some blocks this weekend for her first quilt. I'm going to look at Dollar Tree for coloring books with nice clear pictures she can trace onto muslin. You'll love these because they seem like no work at all.


----------

